# Pachmayr Knife - Heads Up!



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard mention of Pachmayr knives the other day. Can't remember if it was here or elsewhere. I was not awar that they marketed any knives under their name. Anyway I started poking around and found one selling on ebay. A little more looking and I ended up on Lyman's site. They're having a clearance on the hunter's knife. $9.95 each, no sheath. I watched the one (used) on ebay sell for $30+. 
The grip is made of the same rubber material they use in their gun grips and that intrigued me.

Spring Cleaning at Lyman

So when I received my 2 knives in the mail today, I was very pleased with what I saw, especially at around $12.00 each including shipping. 
During my search I read an old thread where one said that they were made by Cold Steel for Pachmayr. 
Not my pic, I'm at work now. Get'em while they last.










Edit: sorry forgot to add, the blade is stainless, about 4 inches and the grip a little longer, it feels real good in the hand. I'm not a good judge at eyeballing the thickness of the blade but, it looks good to me. I'll try to remember to take detail pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Here are some pics of mine. group is for size comparison with an USAF Pilot Survival and a SOG Seal Pup. 
There is no maker's mark or country of origin stamp. Also cannot find the metal type listed anywhere. 
I'm getting more impressed with the Pachmayr each time I fondle... erh... handle it. :armata_PDT_34:


----------

